# Waxing???



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

When you wax a car you leave a thin layer of wax on the car. I use my car everyday and dust and grime gets of the car especially from visiting building sites.

Can this get stuck in the wax layer and damage the paint?

also ive got a bad mark left over from bird s***. Ive tried clay bar but it did remove it. THe car is phantom black so it is clear coated.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The wax will help stop the dust etc from sticking to your car and will defo not harm your paint work 
You will need to polish the paint to remove the mark left by the bird crap


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

I dont have an orbital thingy. Can this be polishout by hand?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Survey S2000 said:


> I dont have an orbital thingy. Can this be polishout by hand?


As long as it is not to bad then it should polish out by hand


----------



## Blackice (May 16, 2010)

Autoglym Super Resin polish will probably do it. Use it with plenty of elbow grease! Buy from halfords - buy one get one free at the moment on cleaning stuff.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

good luck


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

we'll expect a reply around christmas .... 2042


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

I guess its a job then! Hopefully id be done before then :wink:


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> we'll expect a reply around christmas .... 2042


Don't know what your all on about!! got out some of this

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Pro ... w_304.html

Took about two minutes by hand.... :lol: you lot must have birds the size of cows or a shortage of elbow grease. 

Cant see a thing now! 

Next question - when i cleaned my car at the weekend i got alot of water marks. So i did abit of polishing with AG Super resin. Will that remove my protective wax coat? is that bad?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah it would do as it cleans the paint. You'll need to rewax that area, although the SRP does say it protects the paintwork I'd always put wax on top of it.



Survey S2000 said:


> Took about two minutes by hand.... :lol: you lot must have birds the size of cows or a shortage of elbow grease.


We call them seagulls :lol:

Actually, I call them lots of things.


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

What needs to be realised, Yes you can remove the etching for the bird dropping, using a machine polisher will remove more, BUT even at that the bird lime or eating away, and even if polished out, this does not mean it will not come back !

If you want to do it by hand, give it a go, let us know how you get on :wink:


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Robtur said:


> What needs to be realised, Yes you can remove the etching for the bird dropping, using a machine polisher will remove more, BUT even at that the bird lime or eating away, and even if polished out, this does not mean it will not come back !
> 
> If you want to do it by hand, give it a go, let us know how you get on :wink:


you missed my post.

Already done it by hand. Came out in 2mins :wink:

Interested to know how it would come back???? I assume you are talking about the mark and not the bird cus i did see this one shady looking bird flying overhead


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Survey S2000 said:


> Robtur said:
> 
> 
> > What needs to be realised, Yes you can remove the etching for the bird dropping, using a machine polisher will remove more, BUT even at that the bird lime or eating away, and even if polished out, this does not mean it will not come back !
> ...


Sorry i had just woken up 

It will come back at the bird lime is like acid, any trace of it left can cause it to etch again. This even happens with wet sanding, so there is a chance unfortunately


----------

